# Guests want to watch baseball at Halloween party???



## Pooks (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm new here, but have been reading this forum for a few months now. I have a "predicament" that I'd like your opinions on...

Many of my guests have requested to watch the World Series game at my Halloween party this Saturday (Texas Rangers fans). Halloween is a HUGE deal to me, and I have been decorating for months in preparation for the party. I've poured every ounce of my heart and soul into making my place a Halloween wonderland. Did I mention Halloween is a HUGE deal to me?! I planned on playing horror movies on my tv (on silent) and spent weeks putting together a killer Halloween party playlist. Now, I'm getting requests left and right to watch baseball at my party. BASEBALL????!!!!! Seriously? 

My question for ya'll is... what do you think about this? Am I being selfish about not wanting to watch sports at my party? I have a one bedroom apartment with one tv, so it's not like I have a separate room where I can put the game on. It just seems to me that if we watch baseball, the party is going to be about baseball and not Halloween. Ugh!! What do I do?


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

If you only have one TV, I'd probably be the person who would put the game on so that the people would come. We used to have our party on the same day as the Florida/Georgia football game and many people either went to the game or watched it at home. I put a TV outside on the porch with the game on so those that couldn't live without seeing it could watch it but still be at the party.

Is the game going to be going on during your whole party or perhaps ending before the party ends? Maybe they would be willing to sacrifice the beginniing of the game and only watch the last 2 innings?

Unfortunately, there are those people who absolutely MUST see the game; so you have to decide, do you want them at the party enough to forfeit your TV to them for the game?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Pooks!

We have had this situation before. We turn on the TV and keep the volume off, but with closed captioning on. That way the noise was not competing with the party soundtrack. I figure that it is better to have guests and their significant others at the party, as opposed to having them stay home. Adults will usually not be rude and will stay involved to some extent with the rest of the guests.

Does it take away from the party atmosphere? Yes, but it does not destroy the party.

This is also one of the reasons why we pushed our party to the Columbus Day weekend, so we avoid the world series issue. If you look at my gallery, you will see that we take our Halloween party very seriously, but we always accommodated our guests.

Eric


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not a sports fan at all but in this area it's all about the Redskins & football & I KNOW if I scheduled any kind of party during a big game I'd have to put the game on one of the TVs because otherwise people wouldn't show or someone would turn a TV to the game anyway.

Since you only have one TV maybe you could rent another one for a day so you can have both movies and baseball. Just make sure the main TV has the horror movies on & the smaller one is for baseball.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had one person every year who just had to watch the game versus doing the Halloween party activities. I had enough room that I could let that person watch television in a separate room and it was only one person--but you don't really have that option. If it had been a gang of people I would have been upset and made sure there was not a television available the next year.
This is my personal opinion--I know the work, time, effort, and money that goes into a party and Halloween is a big deal for me too. I know it is not that big a deal always for other people, but--it is my party and the reason I am having it is to celebrate Halloween--so I would be very upset if most of my guests wanted to watch the game and that was the main party activity. In your case with the guests asking about the game I think I would say no to them watching the game. Either they can come after the game or choose the game over the party. I think it is kind of a rude thing to ask someone--either yes you are coming to my HALLOWEEN party or no you have other things to do that are more important to you, but don't ask me to change MY party plans to suit your interests--that is just rude. Those are my feelings--others might be okay with it--so I guess in the end it all about how you feel.


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Pooks!

I used to get really upset when guests would want to watch games or tv instead of what I had planned, but after 6 years of party throwing I've just learned to roll with the punches. 

Looks like Saturday's game starts around 7:30 p.m ET, so I'm sure it will be right when your party is in full swing (depending on where you live). I really like Wolfbeard's idea of having the game on mute. That way, everyone can walk by and check out the score and the hard core fans can plant themselves in front of the TV without disturbing everyone else. As long as you have your music and other activities, it should be fine!

And who knows, maybe the Cardinals will beat the Rangers so badly your friends won't want to watch anymore! ;-)


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I think you have your answer. If you don't want the game on it is your party and you get to make that call, but at the risk of not having some of your guests attend. If you have a porch, see if someone has a little tv they can bring and put on out there. If not put the tv on mute and compromise. We have run into this before, and I even though it bugs me, I try to remember that the host is there to make her guests happy not the other way around.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

I just have to say.... WHOOOO!!!!! GO CARDINALS!!!!  But seriously, my vote is to keep the TV on mute and carry on with the party as planned.  Good luck!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

DappledDawn said:


> And who knows, maybe the Cardinals will beat the Rangers so badly your friends won't want to watch anymore! ;-)


That's exactly what's going to happen - and when it does, you can look at your Ranger-fan-friends and point out that it's all their fault for insisting on watching the game during your party! 

I think you've got the answer. Stinks, but for some, baseball is a religion.

And like Anji said - Go Cardinals!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Go Rangers! seriously, though, I was so glad that last week's playoff games didn't interefere with my Be WITCHY party. The Boo Bash isn't until the 29th and I think we will have won by then.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

I had that very same issue last year!. Im in Dallas, and the Ranger were in the World Series last year as well! GO RANGERS!!!! Im a fan too! But Im also a huge fan of Halloween. I didnt want people watching the game during our party either, but then again I wanted to keep up with the game myself! My solution-removed the TV from the living room and put it in a VERY SMALL bedroom down the hall. That way, a few folks that were aware of the game being on in the bedroom could only slip into the bedroom to check on the score. Not enough room for a crowd in the bedroom anyway, sorta created an uncomfortable situation, so people didnt linger! So if you want to preserve the atmosphere youve work so hard to create, just remove the TV entirely and stash it somewhere else for those that might want to catch some of the game. Believe me, true fans are gonna be occupied with the game no matter what so you might want to try to appease them slighty anyway. BTW-NO WAY the Cardinals can beat these mighty Rangers this year!!!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

The Giants were in the World Series for one of my parties (not last year, the year they won), and yes, I had the game on (I love baseball, too), but it was on a smaller TV in a non-Halloween room. My guests were kind about viewing the game in short segments and coming back to the party.
It's tough when you put so much heart into something that means so much to you, only to have others seem not to appreciate it, but, as I've found, that's part of having parties. It seems as if a compromise is the best bet. Good luck with your party, I hope you and your guests have a great time

Sorry, but I must: GO CARDINALS! And congratulations to the Rangers for back-to-back series' visits, what a great accomplishment.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

I had the same problem with a Penn State game last year. I didn't appreciate it, but the guests did. Good luck with your party!!!


----------



## FixNut (Oct 11, 2011)

Baseball? People actually watch that ****! Hand your guests a lil TV and throw them in a closet.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

We had the TV on last year on mute as well with a baseball & hockey game on. Only a few of the men were paying any attention and it did not distract most of the guests as they were busy with games and mingling. In the end it's your decision. Just remember to have fun and it will all work out. 

and BTW................I do have my Kinsler t-shirt on today, GO RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mslamtntv (Oct 26, 2009)

> I had that very same issue last year!. Im in Dallas, and the Ranger were in the World Series last year as well! GO RANGERS!!!! Im a fan too! But Im also a huge fan of Halloween. I didnt want people watching the game during our party either, but then again I wanted to keep up with the game myself! My solution-removed the TV from the living room and put it in a VERY SMALL bedroom down the hall. That way, a few folks that were aware of the game being on in the bedroom could only slip into the bedroom to check on the score. Not enough room for a crowd in the bedroom anyway, sorta created an uncomfortable situation, so people didnt linger! So if you want to preserve the atmosphere youve work so hard to create, just remove the TV entirely and stash it somewhere else for those that might want to catch some of the game. Believe me, true fans are gonna be occupied with the game no matter what so you might want to try to appease them slighty anyway. BTW-NO WAY the Cardinals can beat these mighty Rangers this year!!!


I like the small bedroom idea. Maybe put a small TV in the bathroom - people won't be lingering in there!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Most folks around here know I'm a traditionalist, to the point of being a grump.

So I'll just say that I agree with the folks recommending a tv in a back room. It allows the party to continue without interference and it shows the maximum amount of courtesy to the game fans - more than I would.

As for my usual rantings about adults not having the damn respect for the party you put all this work into and having the gall to even ask such an imposing thing of their host/hostess, I'll refrain.
Frankly, when the sports nuts come over for Thanksgiving and immediately grab a beer and watch the game, it could be taken as a sign that they feel comfortable and at home, I suppose.

It doesn't excuse rudeness or the implied disregard for your party, but try to remember - If you love a friend, it has to include the rough edges, not just the polished surface.

(personal grump ....damn televisions at parties. It's like we can't go anywhere without sucking on a screen.)


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I guess you can do away with having the movies on, considering they were going to be on mute anyways, and have the game on MUTE, and let the party music flow!! Maybe the game will be rained out!! Sorry about your delima.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I say let them watch they will be there at least.


----------



## snowbaby (Aug 9, 2010)

We had this same issue last year...only one couple asked to watch the game...I told them it was a Halloween party, not a baseball watching party...so they chose to come later. Which was fine by me. People have their smartphones to easily check scores with..and you can always DVR the game...which is what we did - b/c I am a baseball fan! But no, I did not want it on during my party - we had games planned, special lighting setup that we've worked months on...and a tv on would ruin that atmosphere. So...I say no baseball. Sorry folks.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

I like to please my guests when I host a party, however, when someone goes to all the work, expense, and effort to put togeather an event that only happens once a year, I say NO BALL GAMES DURING THE PARTY!!!!!!!!! If it were the Super Bowl and only one game, maybe I would feel differently, but the best of seven, come on, you can T-vo the game and watch it the next morning, just don't watch the news or read the newspaper or web until you do. I'm with Minshe on this one. RUDE, RUDE, RUDE to even ask such a thing.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

FixNut said:


> Baseball? People actually watch that ****! Hand your guests a lil TV and throw them in a closet.


Thank you! Good to know I have a kindred spirit! I actually feel that way about any sport, unless I have a kid that's playing. Since both mine are now grown and have no chance of turning pro, I could go the rest of my lfe without ever seeing another sporting event.

Unfortunately, I am surrounded by rabid Rangers fans. I'm pretty sure my husband and son in law will be spending Halloween in front of the TV. My daughter would be joining them if I gave her the chance but I won't. No way am I handling 500 trick or treaters by myself!

If it were a party, I agree, have a TV in another room so at least it won't ruin the atmosphere.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

IMO- its disrepectful to you who has put the time, energy, and $$$ into this event. Thats what they make bars for. Ok, I have to reveal I am a Tigers fan.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> That's exactly what's going to happen - and when it does, you can look at your Ranger-fan-friends and point out that it's all their fault for insisting on watching the game during your party!
> 
> I think you've got the answer. Stinks, but for some, baseball is a religion.
> 
> And like Anji said - Go Cardinals!


You might stick to counting your gold at Gringott's for now coz it ain't over til it's over. (can ya tell I'm a rangers fan??)

This is a huge deal to some --the Rangers could win their first World Series during that game. So....I'd accomodate my guests ..but it's your call, of course. 

ANd It will be my pleasure to come back and gloat after the Rangers do win.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, it is rude. Was at an anniversary party, some guests were watching some soccer playoff and another time at a kid's birthday party people were bunched up watching a boxing match. In my opinion it just looks like you don't care about the celebration, it felt uncomfortable in my experience I can only imagine what the hosts might feel like. Again just my opinion.


----------

